# Marmeladebrot / Marmeladenbrot



## ry95

Hallo...

Heißt es  "Marmaladenbrot"  oder   "Marmaladebrot", oder beides?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Mit dem englischen Wort (englisch ausgesprochen) _marmalade _könnte man das Kompositum _Marmaladebrot _bilden, doch das meinst Du wohl nicht.

Mit _Marm*e*lade _gibt's in Deutschland, glaub' ich, beides _(Marmeladebrot/Marmeladenbrot)_, in Österreich isst man ein _Marmeladebrot_ (oder doch eher ein Marmeladesemmerl ).


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hallo,

I know for sure that one can say _*Marmeladenbrot*_.  As to whether _*Marmeladebrot *_is also permissible, I think I'll have to defer to the natives.


----------



## Frank78

Schimmelreiter said:


> Mit _Marm*e*lade _gibt's in Deutschland, glaub' ich, beides _(Marmeladebrot/Marmeladenbrot)_, in Österreich isst man ein _Marmeladebrot_ (oder doch eher ein Marmeladesemmerl ).



I have only heard and used "Marmelade*n*brot" in Germany.


----------



## elroy

Was ist Marmaladenbrot?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_marmalade vs Marmelade _ist besprochen worden.


----------



## perpend

It's jam/jelly baked inside of a loaf of bread.  Sorry, but I couldn't resist.

Wenn ich mich richtig errinere, ist es wie ein Wurstbrot, aber mit Marmelade statt Aufschnitt darauf! 

I understand it to be a piece of bread smeared with jam/jelly (in could technically be marmalade too, but in my experience it's usually jam/jelly).

EDIT: Crossed with SR. _(Big hi!)_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Exactly. Und ein Honigbrot ist mit Honig obendrauf. Und ein Butterbrot ist mit Butter obendrauf. Und ein Schinkenbr...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Übrigens, soweit ich mich erinnere, hat die EU-Kommission vor einiger Zeit festgelegt, _Marmelade _müsse aus Zitrusfrüchten hergestellt sein, alles andere sei _Konfitüre_, musste aber unter dem Eindruck allgemeiner Empörung einen Rückzieher machen.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Was ist Marmaladenbrot?





Schimmelreiter said:


> _marmalade vs Marmelade _ist besprochen worden.


 Ich meinte _Marmeladenbrot_.  Diese Konstruktion (_X-Brot_ mit der Bedeutung _Brot, mit X oben drauf_) kannte ich nicht. Ich hätte auf Brot, das für Marmelade bestimmt ist, getippt, und da ich kein solches Brot kenne, war ich verwirrt.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Ich meinte _Marmeladenbrot_.  Diese Konstruktion (_X-Brot_ mit der Bedeutung _Brot, mit X oben drauf_) kannte ich nicht. Ich hätte auf Brot, das für Marmelade bestimmt ist, getippt, und da ich kein solches Brot kenne, war ich verwirrt.



Die Bedeutung "_Brot mit X oben drauf_" ist die vorherrschende (Wurstbrot, Käsebrot, Butterbrot, ...).  Manchmal ist auch "_Brot mit X drin_" gemeint (Zwiebelbrot, Kümmelbrot, ...).


----------



## perpend

Stimmt. Wie auch bei Vollkornbrot (barf) oder Sonnenblumenkernbrot (yummy).


----------



## Gernot Back

Heißt es eigentlich Schafkäse oder Schafskäse?


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Gernot Back,
über Fragen wie: Schafkäse vs. Schafskäse, Rindleder vs. Rindsleder vs. Rinderleder, Rinderbraten vs. Rindsbraten, Schweineohr vs. Schweinshaxe, und andere solche Dinge kann man wahrscheinlich hier einen *Langen* Faden lang diskutieren. Ein Herr Bastian Sick, der Herr mit dem Zwiebelfisch, hat da mal eine Kolumne draus gemacht...


----------



## Hutschi

perpend said:


> It's jam/jelly baked inside of a loaf of bread.  Sorry, but I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...



Hi, I never heard that it's jam/jelly baked inside of a loaf of bread. Where did you find this? You marked it as joke, but I do not understand ...
Such kind of bread with fruits baked inside is called "Früchtebrot". With jam inside we have "Pfannkuchen"/"Berliner"/"Faschingskrapfen" (words are regionally different)

Typische Bilder: Marmeladenbrot ist in meiner Gegend Butterbrot mit Marmelade.
http://delikatessen.b1og.de/wp-content/uploads/sites/7/2013/07/20130726-082458-624x5691.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8483/8193601975_95276f9235_m.jpg
---
The "n" is included as connecting sound.
In my region it is "Marmeladenbrot". (With "n")

But such words depend strongly on regional usage.

Duden accepts both forms.
Duden | Marmeladenbrot | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition
Verwandte Form: Marmeladebrot

-



Schimmelreiter said:


> Übrigens, soweit ich mich erinnere, hat die EU-Kommission vor einiger Zeit festgelegt, _Marmelade _müsse aus Zitrusfrüchten hergestellt sein, alles andere sei _Konfitüre_, musste aber unter dem Eindruck allgemeiner Empörung einen Rückzieher machen.



Der Rückzieher war nur halb. Im lokalen Bereich darf Marmelade wieder Marmelade heißen. Im "normalen" Handel nicht.
Ähnlich ist es bei Konfitüre.

Es gibt praktisch keine mehr. Wo Konfitüre draufsteht, ist heute meist Marmelade drinnen, aber die Konfusion ist größer, das ist ebenfalls regional sehr verschieden.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi, wir hatten das Thema Marmelade schon mal erörtert, also bitte nicht wieder solche Irritationen.

Marmelade ist aus Zitrusfrüchten, Konfitüre aus allen anderen Früchten. Dies gilt EU-weit und ist auch in der deutschen Gesetzgebung vollständig umgesetzt. Nur im lokal-regionalen Handel direkt an Endverbraucher darf ausnahmsweise auch für Konfitüren der Begriff "Marmelade" verwendet werden (wird er aber in der Praxis so gut wie nicht mehr, weil quasi alle Hersteller sich versuchen, an die Gesetzgebung zu halten). In der Alltagssprache sagen dagegen quasi alle Deutschen Marmelade auch zu Konfitüre. Von Konfitüre spricht quasi niemand im Alltag. Eben deshalb ja auch das bekannte "Marmeladenbrot", das ja meist mit Konfitüre bestrichen ist.

Ich frage mich noch, was du mit der Aussage "Konfitüre gibt es praktisch keine mehr" meinst. Was war denn zu DDR-Zeiten für Dich "Konfitüre"? Irgendwas scheint mir da zu entgehen...


----------



## Hutschi

Zum Inhalt hast Du recht, das sollten wir dort besprechen:
Marmelade, Konfitüre

Hier nur soviel: Bei Konfitüre waren die Früchte noch teilweise ganz. 
Ich denke nicht, dass die Gesetzgebung bis zu Marmelade(n)brot reicht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Zum Inhalt hast Du recht, das sollten wir dort besprechen:
> Marmelade, Konfitüre
> 
> Hier nur soviel:* Bei Konfitüre waren die Früchte noch teilweise ganz. *
> Ich denke nicht, dass die Gesetzgebung bis zu Marmelade(n)brot reicht.


Das ist das relevante Kriterium zur Unterscheidung von _Marmelade/Konfitüre _einerseits und _Gelee/Fruchtaufstrich_ andererseits.

Mit der Unterscheidung zwischen _Marmelade _und _Konfitüre _hat das gar nichts zu tun. Da stimmt exakt, was Kajjo in #16 geschrieben hat.


----------



## Hutschi

(off Topic)


----------



## Kajjo

Konfitüre darf ganze oder zerkleinerte Früchte enthalten und tut dies üblicherweise auch.

Fruchtaufstrich ist eine im allgemeinen minderwertige Zubereitung aus Früchten und Zucker, die nicht die Vorgaben aus der Konfitürenverordnung (über Konfitüren, Marmelade, Gelee) erfüllt. Im allgemeinen enthält Fruchtaufstrich erheblich weniger Fruchtanteil. Persönlich sehe ich keinen Grund, Fruchtaufstrich überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Gelee enthält keinerlei feste Bestandteile, sondern ist mit Hilfe von Gelatine gebundener Fruchtsaft mit Zucker und Wasser.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Im deutschen Sprachbereich gibt es Gegenden, da sagen praktisch alle Konfitüre, bis zur EU-Verordnung gab es dort praktisch den Begriff Marmelade kaum.


Über den Osten kann ich nichts sagen. Im Westen und auch in Österreich war und ist es genau umgekehrt (Schweiz ist aufgrund der Mehrsprachigkeit etwas komplizierter; das möchte ich hier draußen vor lassen). _Konfitüre_ ist der Alltagssprache komplett ungebräuchlich und sogar leicht negativ konnotiert: es gilt als gespreizt und/oder technokratisch. Darum hat die österreichische Regierung darum auch so scharf reagiert und die Ausnahme für den lokalen Handel durchgesetzt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Im Westen und auch in Österreich war und ist es genau umgekehrt


 Richtig, alle sagen im Alltag einfach Marmelade (zu Konfitüre und Marmelade).



> _Konfitüre_ ist der Alltagssprache komplett ungebräuchlich und sogar leicht negativ konnotiert: es gilt als gespreizt und/oder technokratisch.


Es ist zumindest ungewohnt und hat einen Anflug von Behördendeutsch.


----------



## Kajjo




----------

